# U-Boat Flightdeck 50 ABO



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I've wanted a U-boat since I first came across an advertisement for the chronograph version of the Flightdeck about 1.5 years ago. I've been through about 12 watches since then, from Mont Blanc to TAG Heuer, Invicta to Enzo Mechana to Panerai. This watch does it for me like no other watch I've owned. That's purely aesthetic - I love everything about this design. From the matte black IP case, deep black dial with the gray U-boat logo and the stamped "Italo Fontana / Made in Italy" and bright orange hands and indices, this watch is unmistakably Italian the way Lamborghini is unmistakably Italian. You have to have a certain attitude I think to wear this watch - it's 50mm and black and orange! This watch is NOT subtle. 

The packaging is superb. It comes in a nice outer box - open that and you'll find the U-boat leather presentation box. Here the watch is sort of presented to you in a pretty unique way. It's strapped down with a cutout in the shape of the watch case - the strap tucks itself into a slot. Great design, and clearly different that the typical watch box. Pull the case up and you'll find the manual and a U-boat brochure with two leather slots for extra straps. Overall packaging - 10.

The craftsmanship is top flight. This watch arrived flawless. The case is a rich, deep matte black. Flawless. Even the U-boat logo on the crown protector lines up perfectly when screwed down - that's a really nice surprise. The watch strap is an aero design with three holes cut into the top most layer of leather to reveal a perforated leather underneath. Great design element that's kind of unique (I can't remember seeing another strap like it). I typically don't love leather straps, but this one is pretty cool. I also like the fact that the strap has screwed in lugs, a la Panerai. Case - 10.

The only "flaw" I can find with this watch so far is the lume application on the hands. Its just slightly irregular. Not a big deal at all, and in a way it just proves that yeah, this watch is a hand made piece - so we shouldn't expect perfection from human beings - but we're an obsessed bunch, so I noticed it. Otherwise the dial is beautiful. The hands do glow a much brighter orange than the numbers and indices, however I don't mind too much. 

The real star of the show however is the movement. This is the first watch I've seen with the ETA A07.111 - which is basically (very basically) an enlarged ETA 7750 with no chronograph, big date, and a center second hand. The rotor is enormous! It takes up virtually the entire case back! I believe this is U-boat's only black rotor so far - something that I think they should make a bit of a trademark. Very cool. It's keeping impeccable time out of the box - a consistent +3.5/4 seconds a day. One thing I did notice (and posted about) was a jittery second hand, but only while the watch was positioned with the dial up. I was informed that this movement has an indirect second hand - thus causing a bit of a jittery sweep around the dial at times. Barely noticable and it obviously doesn't effect the time keeping at all. 

This watch, while being pretty big at 50mm and about 16-17mm in width, sits very well even on my small 6.75" wrist. I wear it all day in comfort. The leather strap is only about 3.5mm thick but supremely comfortable and really helps offset the weight of the case. I had an Invicta Subaqua Noma III (which I loved) however with a steel bracelet it was just too heavy. The only thing I had to get used to this watch was the crown on the left - it just feels weird at first having something over on that side of your wrist. It took about 3 hours to become a non-issue. 

Overall, this watch is everything I hoped it would be. I went with the non chrono Flightdeck expressly because I like a nice, clean, easy to read dial. I find chrono models superfluous and fussy - I never use the chrono function and they're more difficult to service. But that is just my opinion. 
I intend to have this watch for a while as I've finally found something that's made me stop thinking about My Next Watch. What a relief! I've had this watch for a week and already I've had a ton of nice comments. It definitely attracts attention, which is actually pretty cool. That's certainly not why I bought it, but it's nice nonetheless. To sum it up - stylish, fashionable, well made, accurate, highly legible and head turning. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

michael that is one great review. glad you are enjoying this watch, hopefully you will have more uboats coming to your stable in the future. once you get bit you get bit hard! U-boat imho doesnt get the recognition it deserves but hopefully soon people will come to understand the brand. In my country there are many die hard fans of the watch and growing by the day. it is contagious.

wear your watch proud, it will give you many of years of servcie. to the next U-boat!


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice watch and great review. If it were 4 or 5mm smaller I'd get one, but there is just no way I am gonna haul around that honkin' think on _my_ wrist all day long. Looks cool on yours, though, so enjoy!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

srmdalt said:


> Very nice watch and great review. If it were 4 or 5mm smaller I'd get one, but there is just no way I am gonna haul around that honkin' think on _my_ wrist all day long. Looks cool on yours, though, so enjoy!


There is a classico left hook 45mm


----------



## jems (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice review, makes me wanna make a purchase one right now! 
Good luck w / your uboat! :-!


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you for a great review! Like yourself, I am a new owner of a Uboat. Mine is the 45mm LeftHook Classico. For 7 days this thing has not left my wrist. I too was very impressed with the presentation of the watch. Your model looks fantastic and your pics are giving me a pretty good idea on how 50mm might look on me, since we have similar wrist sizes.Never trying one on, I took a leap of faith when I purchased mine, since I ordered it from an AD from another state. Within 2 days of placing the order, the watch was on my wrist. This is when you know you(meaning me), have a problem. I am allready obsessing about adding another Uboat to my collection!!!! Your model is my new top contender, I love the combination of orange on a black face. Congratulations!!!!:-!


----------



## GuitSteel (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a used U-Boat Flightdeck 50 ABO?:-!

Thanx


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

GuitSteel said:


> Does anyone know where to get a used U-Boat Flightdeck 50 ABO?:-!
> 
> Thanx


try the bay, ive seen several although i suspect these are the older models with mineral glass


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

Spoon said:


> try the bay, ive seen several although i suspect these are the older models with mineral glass


 Is the difference visible to the naked eye between the saphire cristal and the mineral glass?


----------



## GuitSteel (Mar 5, 2008)

skyworker said:


> Is the difference visible to the naked eye between the saphire cristal and the mineral glass?


I think that saphire is stronger than mineral....... i would want the strongest.

I could be wrong on that one.

if anyone has one to sell let me know..........:thanks


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

by the naked eye you wont know but as the watch wears you will notcie that mineral crystal will get scuffed easily and small bumps will result in scary scratches. sapphire crystal is scratchproof and the stronger among the two.

stay away from the mineral glass models. theres a reason why they are being sold cheap in the bay


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

As has be said already, I enjoyed your review. I've never had a U-Boat but plan to investigate them as soon as I hit enter here.

I got a kick out of your comment that the U-Boat has helped you forget thinking about your next watch. I konw just what you mean. I just got a Debaufre Triton and it feels as if the weight of the world has been taken from my shoulders and I am content...for a change.

Congratulations, and thank you for a fine review.

Mr. Bill


----------



## GuitSteel (Mar 5, 2008)

Spoon said:


> by the naked eye you wont know but as the watch wears you will notcie that mineral crystal will get scuffed easily and small bumps will result in scary scratches. sapphire crystal is scratchproof and the stronger among the two.
> 
> stay away from the mineral glass models. theres a reason why they are being sold cheap in the bay


thanx for the help Spoon:-!

Is there any debate on who makes the best watch...the Swiss, Italy and so on.

I am asking this because I want to get the better of the two below:

http://www.mattbaily.ca/index.php/brands/u-boat/collections/flightdeck

or

http://www.mattbaily.ca/index.php/brands/bell-and-ross/products/1109/br-01-92-black-carbon

Thanx for the help

p.s......I think you should sell me your _U-Boat Thousands of feet chrono 50mm :-d:-d_

_talk to you later._

_K_


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

GuitSteel said:


> p.s......I think you should sell me your _U-Boat Thousands of feet chrono 50mm :-d:-d_
> 
> _talk to you later._
> 
> _K_


highly unlikely i have a 50mm thousands of feet pvd non chrono manual wind phantom with black crystal arriving next week. il post pics when i have it


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope this is ok.

There is a new U-Boat forum. 

u-boatforum.com


----------



## RobDeep (Jul 9, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> I hope this is ok.
> 
> There is a new U-Boat forum.
> 
> u-boatforum.com


Nice! thanks for the link


----------



## GuitSteel (Mar 5, 2008)

RGRAY said:


> I hope this is ok.
> 
> There is a new U-Boat forum.
> 
> u-boatforum.com


yeah!!! Thanx:-!

K


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

This model has been discontinued and no longer appears in the new catalogue. I don't know why, because IMHO it is one of the most striking designs in their non chronograph collectiono|


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

skyworker said:


> This model has been discontinued and no longer appears in the new catalogue. I don't know why, because IMHO it is one of the most striking designs in their non chronograph collectiono|


No kidding, I was pretty surprised and disappointed when I noticed that. Oh well.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got this email I though you might be interested in.

http://www.infinitytimegroup.com/


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

RGRAY said:


> I just got this email I though you might be interested in.
> 
> http://www.infinitytimegroup.com/


Thank you RGRAY, that is the 2007 catalogue, but in the 2008 the ABO is no longer featured. DISAPPOINTED!!!!


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

skyworker said:


> Thank you RGRAY, that is the 2007 catalogue, but in the 2008 the ABO is no longer featured. DISAPPOINTED!!!!


I am disappointed too. :-(

It was my favorite.

Does anyone know FOR SURE whether the last ABOs has saphire crystals instead of mineral and PVD instead of IP treated steel case?

Matt Bailey wants $3200 for the ABO.

http://www.mattbaily.ca/index.php/brands/u-boat/products/176/flightdeck-abo

I guess the value of these will only go up.


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they're mineral - but I'm also sure they're all IP....

I have to announce some pretty sad news. I have to sell my new U-boat due to layoffs at work. We've lost our largest account and now I fear for my position (we're the highest paid dept...couldn't be be good). I'm more interested in getting rid of the small amount of debt I have than hanging on to my Flightdeck...but don't worry about me. I see another U-boat in my future as soon as things work themselves out. Anybody interested? I have it on the bay as we speak in case. I didn't want to announce it here to soon because I'm sure a lot of you would be disappointed. Perhaps none as much as I am, but still. 

Mike


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

A chat with my local AD confirms the last batch of ABOs do come with SAPH glass.


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad to hear you need to sell off this one.

But hey, you've sold it already! Hope you'll have another U-BOAT in the near future. Cheers.



mthwatch said:


> I'm pretty sure they're mineral - but I'm also sure they're all IP....
> 
> I have to announce some pretty sad news. I have to sell my new U-boat due to layoffs at work. We've lost our largest account and now I fear for my position (we're the highest paid dept...couldn't be be good). I'm more interested in getting rid of the small amount of debt I have than hanging on to my Flightdeck...but don't worry about me. I see another U-boat in my future as soon as things work themselves out. Anybody interested? I have it on the bay as we speak in case. I didn't want to announce it here to soon because I'm sure a lot of you would be disappointed. Perhaps none as much as I am, but still.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

mthwatch said:


> I'm pretty sure they're mineral - but I'm also sure they're all IP....
> 
> I have to announce some pretty sad news. I have to sell my new U-boat due to layoffs at work. We've lost our largest account and now I fear for my position (we're the highest paid dept...couldn't be be good). I'm more interested in getting rid of the small amount of debt I have than hanging on to my Flightdeck...but don't worry about me. I see another U-boat in my future as soon as things work themselves out. Anybody interested? I have it on the bay as we speak in case. I didn't want to announce it here to soon because I'm sure a lot of you would be disappointed. Perhaps none as much as I am, but still.
> 
> Mike


mike sorry to hear you had to sell your baby, your priorities come first of course. more of these will be waiting or even other uboats? anyway good luck and hope everything pans out for the better. BTW just got the watch we were chatting about weeks ago. finally arrived


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I'm pretty sure things are going to work out. We've already downsized an entire department and it looks like they may keep most of us around for a while, so I can breath again...oh well. I'll have my hot little hands on another U-boat in a couple of months or so....

Spoon, where are those PICS??! I have GOT to see that watch! Congrats!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

mthwatch said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm pretty sure things are going to work out. We've already downsized an entire department and it looks like they may keep most of us around for a while, so I can breath again...oh well. I'll have my hot little hands on another U-boat in a couple of months or so....
> 
> Spoon, where are those PICS??! I have GOT to see that watch! Congrats!


here ya go, cant get any more bad azz than this one!. the quintissential phantom watch. check the black crystal. like no other lol


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello Mike, sorry to hear about the uncertain times ahead and your need to sell the ABO,my best wishes for you for the future. I'm also in an industry that faces some very tough challenges . Anyhow, for whatever it's worth, I just received an email 2008 catalogue from Uboat and the ABO is back in their line, so I'm not so sure anymore if indeed it is discontinued. Here's to better times, cheers SKY:-!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,

That's the largest, least attractive watch I've ever seen. In those two attributes, it far surpasses anything Rolex.

Do they make a bigger version and where can I get one?

Thanks,
heb|>


----------



## TAMIMKHAN (Feb 12, 2006)

I love this watch, I happened to walk by a watch shop today and spotted the Uboat Flightdeck CAS50-Y without knowing anything but U-boats and was in love and ended up walking out with the watch...but i wish i had visited here first and saw the PVC coated version oh well....


----------



## Dukes (Oct 15, 2008)

I just received my new CAS 50 Y flightdeck and had a question that I thought you may be able to answer.
When I wind the watch forward or counterclockwise it clicks and seems to wind. When I wind clockwise I see the movement moving through the glass on the back.

Do you know which way is correct and why 1 way moves the gears?


----------



## nugevira (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice watch!!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## mosinoff (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: U-Boat Army Chrono 43 limited*

Hi Folks,Just bought what I think is an unusual U-Boat. It is a limited edition Army 43 Chrono on ebay from a u-boat dealer in The Netherlands. Looks more like a Gene-Richards TV Screen rectangular in shape. Been trying to get some info on it can't find another anywhere. Black and Grey colors unusual Lizard Strap new. I did not get it yet told by seller it is a Quartz not Automatic, good do not need another winder. Was on line for 499 Euro paid 360 including shipping. Anyone have any info not a diver 3atm.Thanks.


----------



## wolfpak (May 11, 2009)

*Re: U-Boat Army Chrono 43 limited*

bought a classico AS recently. just love it. no regrets.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Any info on the historical accuracy of these watches? Are they replica's of real military watches? Can't find anything about the history.


----------

